# service funèbre / cérémonie de l'enterrement / funérailles / obsèques



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Quand qqun meurt, on participe à son service funèbre ou à sa cérémonie de l'enterrement ? comment parler de cette cérémonie ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## oberhaenslir

On participe aux funérailles.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup,
Mais, quelle est donc la différence entre service funèbre, cérémonie de l'enterrement et funérailles ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Service funèbre_ est parfait, tandis que _funérailles_ fait un peu plus (trop ?) soutenu. Dans le langage courant, on dit généralement simplement qu'on va à l'enterrement de quelqu'un, même pour parler de la cérémonie plutôt que de l'enterrement à proprement parler.


----------



## oberhaenslir

le service funèbre = le service qui prépare et enterre le cerceuil / le service dans l'église
la cérémonie de l'enterrement = la cèrèmonie à côté de la tombe
les funérailles = la cérémonie dans l'église / l'ensemble des cérémonies


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne sais pas où vous êtes allé chercher ces définitions, mais je ne ferais pas forcément les distinctions que vous indiquez. Dans la pratique, ces termes sont employés relativement indifféremment, sauf pour _funérailles_ qui fait un peu précieux et s'emploie surtout pour les obsèques (autre terme) de personnages importants.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux.


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle est la différence entre funérailles et obsèques?Est-ce que ces mots sont totalement interchangeables?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## OLN

Excellente question pour le forum de français. 

Pour moi, des funérailles sous-entendent plus de pompe () que des obsèques. Elles sont plus grandioses et plus solennelles.

Ce texte va dans le même sens : http://www.chilton.com/paq/archive/PAQ-97-248.html


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Mille mercis pour votre merveilleuse réponse. Le texte est formidable aussi!


----------



## Hyrome

Pour moi, il s'agirait plutôt d'une différence de niveau de langage : on ne dit pas "obsèques" dans un texte plus ou moins poétique, ni "funérailles" dans un texte administratif.


----------



## broglet

Pour l'histoire suivante est-ce que obsèques marche mieux que funérailles?

Un Anglais, qui ne parle pas bien français, a besoin d'un chapeau noir pour les obsèques de sa femme. Il entre dans un magasin de vêtements et dit (dans un accent très rosbif) 'J'ai besoin d'une capote noire'.  'Il faut demander à la pharmacie en face' répond le vendeur. L'Anglais, surpris, se rend néanmoins à la pharmacie. 'Avez-vous une capote noire?' demande-t-il. 'Monsieur', répond le pharmacien, 'Nous avons des blanches, des bleues et des roses, mais pas de noires - dites-moi Monsieur, pourquoi voulez-vous une capote noire?' 'C'est pour ma femme', répond l'Anglais, 'Elle est morte'.  'Ah vous Anglais' dit le pharmacien 'Quelle délicatesse!'


----------



## Hyrome

très drôle cette histoire ! On pourrait dire tout simplement "enterrement" qui est, je crois, le mot le plus couramment employé par la plupart des français en dehors de toute considération littéraire ou administrative !


----------



## broglet

merci Hyrome (je suppose que 'enterrement ' ne marcherait pas pour une crémation)


----------



## Hyrome

Normalement, enterrement ne s'applique effectivement pas à une crémation, mais le mot est si enraciné dans le vocabulaire le plus courant que je ne serait pas surprise de l'entendre ! ce qui serait bien sûr une erreur !


----------



## Maître Capello

Hyrome said:


> Normalement, enterrement ne s'applique effectivement pas à une crémation, mais le mot est si enraciné dans le vocabulaire le plus courant que je ne serait pas surprise de l'entendre ! ce qui serait bien sûr une erreur !


 Je suis entièrement d'accord.


----------



## OLN

Hyrome said:


> Pour moi, il s'agirait plutôt d'une différence de niveau de langage : on ne dit pas "obsèques" dans un texte plus ou moins poétique, ni "funérailles" dans un texte administratif.


Que veux-tu dire par "niveau de langage" ?
J'ai l'impression que tu cites des domaines plutôt que des registres de languages. (voir réponse de Maître Cappello au n°6, que je découvre après déplacement de la question de DenisedeSEA depuis le forum bilingue français-anglais)

La Fontaine a écrit _Les Obsèques de la Lionne_ et le J.O. de la République Française stipule : "Les honneurs funèbres militaires sont des manifestations officielles par lesquelles les armées expriment leur sentiment de respect, à l'occasion de leurs _funérailles_, au Président de la République, aux anciens présidents de la République (...)" et  "Lors du décès du Président de la République, les drapeaux et étendards (...). Tous les corps de l'Etat sont convoqués aux _funérailles_." (source)


----------



## Hyrome

Tu as raison, c'est une question de domaine de langage plutôt que de niveau, et en ce qui concerne les domaines, peut-être plus un ressenti personnel : quoi qu'ait écrit La Fontaine, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'utiliser le mot obsèque dans un poème, peut-être parce qu'on nous abreuve sur les ondes de l'expression "convention obsèques", mais surtout parce que les mots "funérailles" et "enterrement" sont bien plus musicaux que le mot "obsèque" : Prévert a écrit "L' enterrement d'une feuille morte", Verlaine un poème intitulé "L'enterrement" dans ses Poèmes saturniens, Georges Brassens "Lenterrement de Verlaine" ...


----------

